# Rubber or Poly??



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Doing a little suspension work while the front clip is in pieces, and see that the PO had installed poly control arm bushings at some point. I was debating whether to reinstall the poly bushings, or purchase new rubber bushings.

I have never had poly bushings in a street car, and am interested to hear thoughts from those that have compared new rubber to poly bushings. 

Any noticable difference in ride quality? My goal is to minimize vibrations, and smooth the ride best I can. I currently have a large front sway bar and KB shocks, which can make bumps & potholes plenty noticable.

Experience tells me to go with the rubber bushings for the qualities I am looking for, but would be interested to hear other opinions...

Thanks.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

BTDT. The poly bushings are harsher than the rubber. They help stiffen up the suspension and car. They also last longer. I personally prefer the rubber bushings because I drive a lot. The only issue is that I seem to only get about 10 years out of a set of rubber upper A arm bushings. My '67 is getting due for its 3rd set since 1983. The exhaust heat kills them. The rubber body bushings, lower A arm bushings, and rear end bushings last for decades, though. Brand of choice? MOOG.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Depends on what you're after. For better, crisper handling - go with poly. For a softer feel, go with rubber.

Bear


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Kind of what I figured... Since I want to make this a comfortable road car, it will be getting rubber!


----------



## Eddie.w (Nov 30, 2008)

Any recommendations on a brand for the poly? I'm looking to replace mine as well.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Eddie.w said:


> Any recommendations on a brand for the poly? I'm looking to replace mine as well.


I've had mine "forever" - having purchased them many years ago when I first started working on the car, so I don't remember what brand they are or even if the company is still around. My recommendation would be to go with a quality brand that has a good 'name' in the suspension business. Price concerns should be secondary. Savitske Classic & Custom, Spohn, Hotchkis, Ride Tech, etc... come to mind (I didn't check to see which ones actually carry the bushings)

Bear


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Switched to rubber on mine and like the end result. I did not like feeling every crack and pothole in our torn up mn roads...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## old-goat (Jul 10, 2011)

I set up my 65 with poly when I did the frame off, including the body mounts- it definitely is a harsher ride. I think if I did it over I would go with the best quality rubber I could find


----------



## jessek (Jun 24, 2013)

A little outside the box here... but since the uppers fail faster what about poly uppers and the rest rubber... would that have any negative effects?


----------



## Les Saville (Jan 27, 2013)

I always use MOOG, no more miles than I put on annually they will be there when I'm long gone, they look original too.


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

I went poly. I was also torn but decided the poly would last the life of the car


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

teamwoody72 said:


> I went poly. I was also torn but decided the poly would last the life of the car


Considering the originals lasted 42 years before replacing, and the fact I'm 50, pretty sure the rubber will last the life of the car......as far as I am concerned anyway.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Rukee said:


> Considering the originals lasted 42 years before replacing, and the fact I'm 50, pretty sure the rubber will last the life of the car......as far as I am concerned anyway.


You old fart! Actually, I got ya beat by a year..... 

I used polys when I replaced the body bushings. They are hockey pucks, but it can corner with very little body roll. I bought them from Performance Years.....


----------

